
Great Britain's longest linear walk without crossing a road – Ordnance Survey - edward
https://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/blog/2019/01/gbs-longest-linear-walk-without-crossing-a-road/
======
celticninja
So if you get lost in the countryside in the UK the absolute maximum you would
possibly need to walk is 44 miles. And this is only if you cannot see a road
from a little under half a mile away.

------
jtokoph
Which coordinate system are they using in the article?

~~~
bramblerose
OSGB36, most likely (see
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ordnance_Survey_National_Grid](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ordnance_Survey_National_Grid)).

You can use
[https://epsg.io/map#srs=27700&x=262540.000553&y=778255.00082...](https://epsg.io/map#srs=27700&x=262540.000553&y=778255.000820&z=10&layer=streets)
to plot the listed coordinates.

